# VDI Thymidine Kinase Assay Study



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Has anyone else enrolled their GSDs in the study?
Marker for cancer (actually an enzyme that is elevated in many cancers)

It was free study for GSDs over 5 done by the Veterinary Diagnostics Institute. I don't believe they are pulling in more participants now but I could be wrong; a lot of folks signed up.

My 8 year old male came back with 2.5 which is normal. He is the one who had the enlarged spleen but was clear on ultrasound.

The 9 year old female had a first result of 47 which is very high. She had a tumor removed Tuesday and retest drawn on Tuesday was 19 which is still high, and we are doing another test in 60 days. Tumor is awaiting biopsy results.


----------

